
Recursion-joy, a set of recursion problems in JavaScript - henballs
https://github.com/hzhu/recursion-joy
======
henballs
Learning about recursion was hard. Doing this helped me better understand it.
PRs, critics, welcomed!

~~~
k__
I found recursion rather easy. But I think it's often introduced too early.

Most people I've seen struggling with it hadn't really understood what a
function definition was and how they are scoped. Somehow, creating a function
and calling it somewhere else didn't totally convey the concept. In most
peoples head these two places used a different function somehow, or they
didn't understand that a function creates new variables on the stack, they
just assumed that they always override the old ones.

------
gadfly361
Recursion is a hard topic to grok, so thank you for putting this together!!
Can't wait to try it out :)

------
yaojuncn
nice, buddy

